# Few pics from last night around Townsville



## Stevo2 (Jan 12, 2014)

First night out for the year, after a bit of rain the past couple of days. 4 Carpets, 1 Hatchling ven that was either a Coastal Taipan or Brown (off the road and into the grass before we could get a decent look), a Gecko that we found while looking for the ven off the side of the road (lol) and a BTS.


----------



## gus11 (Jan 12, 2014)

How do you know it was a brown/taipan? If you were close enough to know it was one of the two. They don't look all that alike as hatchlings? . Being around Townsville could be a range of things...mulga, yellow nape, red nape, keelback, water python, etc.


----------



## Stevo2 (Jan 12, 2014)

Because of where it was seen, and the colouration of what little we did see of it. I've seen both at that spot in the past.

Thanks for questioning me though, instead of being appreciative of the photos or saying anything positive :facepalm: Whatever. Next time maybe I won't bother sharing.


----------



## Rowie (Jan 12, 2014)

Nice pics. Thanks for sharing! Wonder what happened to the eye of that carpet... Love the eyes of BTS!


----------



## gus11 (Jan 13, 2014)

No need to get upset, I was mearly asking. Everyone particularly in townsville is quick to jump to conclusions about animals being taipans. I don't see the need to say it was a brown/tai, when you can't be positive. Simply saying an elapid is more accurate, particularly as color and location couldn't be much less confirming as to the identification of a hatchlings snake that was briefly seen. Everyone always has thoughts about the one that got away, me included, but no point making assumptions.
It wasn't meant to be negative, I could have been negative and discussed you handling of wild snakes (and I'm guessing but fairly confidently) without a permit...
Something positive...Your gecko is an asian house gecko.


----------

